# Aguila Roja



## Sheilawisz (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a Spanish TV series that is not one of my favourites, but I like it anyway and I wanted to start a thread to discover if anyone else knows about it here in Mythic Scribes =)

The series is called Aguila Roja (Red Eagle) and even though it's not really Fantasy with magic, dragons and so on, the concept of a European super ninja in 17th Century Madrid with impossible talents, who kills men by the hundred, seeks the Holy Grail and thwarts international plots to destroy Spain is quite fantastical in my opinion!!

This series is a huge hit in Spain =)

Here you can see a part of my favourite episode, where the Aguila Roja takes on an entire battalion of Portuguese soldiers to save the lives of the Spanish prisoners:






What do you think??


----------

